# 10/22 Ruger



## Jason Anderson (Jan 6, 2021)

Recently purchased a S.S takedown rifle, Id like to put a scope on it, Im assuming this will give me an advantage at a greater distance, what sort of questions should I be asking and what information should I be giving to determine the best possible scope to fit my expectations. 

Im not a gun guy at this point, many years ago maybe kinda sorta but now I have too many other fires to consider, just looking for something basic and cost effective. I am not interested in the cheapest scope available. 

I can provide pict if needed, prob would be best since any questions about particulars would be over my head.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## RSwink (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, pictures would help. Remington doesn't make a 10/22.

What are you planning on shooting?

At what distance do you plan on shooting?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you have a Ruger 10/22

I suggest a Vortex 2-7x32 crossfire II on a EGW 20moa extended rail with weaver quad-lock rings high with one extended

not the cheapest optic but good warranty, good quality , good value should run129-150
rings 16-22 dollars 
the EGW rail is 36-40 dollars 

why 20MOA cause it costs the same as 0moa and you run out of adjustment at 200 playing without it. might as well leave your options open

i think you will find it looks like this . this is a LTR liberty training rifle configuration and yes if the user does their part it will turn out an expert score on an AQT every time.










at 2 power you can get on small game fast at 7 power you can see beyond the range of the cartridge

I like the BDC recital it gives you reference points for shooting farther than 50 or 75 yards you learn a bunch shooting in the wind at 200 yards on steel any decent size piece of 1/4 inch plate with a 22lr paint it black put a 6 inch white circle in the middle learn what you need to do to hit the white at different ranges from 50 to 200


the take down does suffer some barrel movement but if you shoot off a rest rather than with the sling it should be decent for you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is more info on building a LTR or getting the most from your 10/22








Building a LTR Liberty Training Rifle


simply an LTR is a rifle built to train effective marksmanship built around Appleseed style AQT target shooting this is fairly similar also to CMP rimfire sporter shooting from the publications I have read. the base rifle for this build is a Ruger 10/22 Deluxe 22lr carbine with 18.5 inch...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## Jason Anderson (Jan 6, 2021)

RSwink said:


> Yeah, pictures would help. Remington doesn't make a 10/22.
> 
> What are you planning on shooting?
> 
> At what distance do you plan on shooting?


I should have titled Ruger, maybe that can be changed by someone. Ill have to post some pict.

Thanks for the recommendation given above


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Jason Anderson said:


> I should have titled Ruger, maybe that can be changed by someone. Ill have to post some pict.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation given above


I changed the tittle for you.

if you search a little we have had several threads on the 10/22 it is a great gun a lot you can do with it and a long lasting 22lr rifle design.

some of my friends live in the burbs near a communist strong hold so they like to keep very discrete.
they though the 10/22 takedown was awesome till the were learning to shoot with a sling

there is a little flex between the two halves of the gun, this is remedied by mounting the optic to the barrel.






R & S Precision Sports


Accessories for customizing and accurizing your Ruger 1022, AR15 and other Firearms




1022racerifle.com


----------



## Jason Anderson (Jan 6, 2021)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I changed the tittle for you.
> 
> if you search a little we have had several threads on the 10/22 it is a great gun a lot you can do with it and a long lasting 22lr rifle design.
> 
> ...





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I changed the tittle for you.
> 
> if you search a little we have had several threads on the 10/22 it is a great gun a lot you can do with it and a long lasting 22lr rifle design.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I leave tomm evening for the weekend on my property, little to no internet so Ill have to pick this up again next week


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I mainly leave 10/22s with stock parts the one part I change is the Ruger Bold stop pin.

when you take your receiver out of the stock this is the 1/4 inch steel pin that must be removed to get the bolt out of the gun.
Ruger uses a steel pin for this when you first get a 10/22 that will need a push to get it out, thousands of rounds later you will remove the receiver from the stock and that pin will fall out when the receiver is turned sideways just from gravity.
clearly it is expanding the hole in the aluminum receiver.

replacing the recoil spring every so many bricks of ammo might make this not happen.

however replacing the steel bolt stop pin with a pin that wears rather than transferring the impact to the receiver makes the rifle last longer. for high volume shooters why wear out the serialized part when you can wear a sacrificial part you can actually get from a hardware store.

80-120 dollar recover wears or you replace a 4 dollar pin

nearly every manufacture of ruger aftermarket parts makes there own variation of this here is a promag brand option
ProMag Recoil Buffer Ruger 10/22 Pack of 3 you get 3 pins of a red polymer for 10 dollars when it is showing wear replace it.

another option is Derlin rod if your a do it yourself kind of person 


https://www.amazon.com/Acetal-Copolymer-Standard-Tolerance-Diameter/dp/B000FN15II/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=1%2F4+inch+delrin&qid=1610119127&sr=8-1


here you get 36 inches of material for about 12 dollars you cut these at 1.25" and fit the ends a bit with some sand paper and you can make 28 from a 36 inch rod , this is probably a life time supply of recoil buffer pins figure 3-5K rounds per pin probably on the low side so just say 4K x 28= 112K rounds worth.

in 112K rounds you probably should have also replaced the recoil spring several times also








Ruger Bolt Handle Recoil Spring Assembly Ruger 10/22 Blue


This is an original factory replacement part. Factory replacement parts are manufactured to the exact same specifications and tolerances and use the...




www.midwayusa.com





the factory recoil spring and guide rod is about 9 dollars and comes with the rod and charging handle . the after market options vary but most use a harder rod and replaceable springs 

magazines also wear out having spares is a good idea as the heart of any semi auto guns function really is the magazine

when the rifle is fired with the magazine in. this spot on the magazine acts as the ejector for the spent case only if the magazine is removed and the bolt cycled or shot does the ejector on the trigger group contact the case it is just above and behind this point circled in red 










I don't want to get you down , it lasts a very long time 10K rounds + so when you have spent 250+ dollars on ammo you might need to file a fresh edge on that magazine if your getting stove pipe issues when 500+ dollars have been spent running ammo your probably ready to spend 20-25 on a new mag maybe you might get even more life from it.

this should be giving you some idea how long people have made a 10/22 last 

years ago a brick of ammo was sub 10 dollars that was some cheap entertainment for the kids for a Saturday while the 25-30 dollars a brick for ammo more recently seems like triple what we remember as kids , have you taken the kids to a movie in 2019 , it is about the triple what we remember also.

blow back semi auto deigns are ejecting the brass while the powder is still burning thus they get dirty faster , this dirt is unburnt powder residue and carbon.

there are a lot of ways to clean a 10/22 hot water and a tooth brush actually works quite well , make sure to get it fully dry and re-oiled.

wet oil an grease provide a place for this carbon and powder fowling as well as dust to collect adn it makes a sludge 

I have gone almost entirely to Hornady one shot gun cleaner and lube for these actions 

the trigger group and the stock on your rifle are plastic as well as other parts , Hornady one shot has shown to not be harmful to the plastics used in guns thats a bonus 

you also don't have to worry about drying the gun after cleaning the solvent evaporates and the dry lube remains 

it really becomes as simple as spray to wet , scrub , spray to flush and it is already lubed Hornady One Shot Gun Cleaner Dyna Glide Plus 10oz Aerosol

what is called an M16 brush at my house Otis All Purpose Gun Cleaning Brush Double Ended Nylon Package of 3 general purpose double ended nylon cleaning brushes get all the places you need to get to.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I can't imagine a "take down" rifle where barrel separates from the action is going to be much for accuracy if you are frequently taking it apart and putting it back together. Not sure I'd spend the $$ for a scope on such a rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Fishindude said:


> I can't imagine a "take down" rifle where barrel separates from the action is going to be much for accuracy if you are frequently taking it apart and putting it back together. Not sure I'd spend the $$ for a scope on such a rifle.


with the scope mounted to the barrel and not the receiver is should be more than adequate to hit a quarter at 25 yards which is all most people are really looking for in a 22lr a high end competition gun it is not but if you travel from an urban or sub urban area to where you hunt or shoot it is adequate and discrete.

some friends had the take downs as they live where being discrete is desired they weren't bad till you mounted a scope on the receiver then used a sling to shoot.

technically the barrel on a 10/22 isn't attached that solid to begin with about a 1/2 of barrel is inserted through the aluminum receiver the a block is placed in the slot on the underside of the barrel and 10 inch pounds is applied to the 2 screws that go through the block and into the aluminum receiver.
the barrel band then holds the barrel in the stock. as well as 20-25 inch pounds of torque on the receiver screw.

like this they generally are all a 4moa gun from the factory

there is certainly room for improvement in accuracy.
however most people shoot better with an optic than no optic

the take down extended the barrel to receiver surface area and added a tension wheel to get better fit.

could the bolt face get a small fraction of a degree out of true with the barrel, yes however the bullet should still adequately travel strait down the barrel

the design has been out around 9-10 years it does what most people are expecting from a factory 22 rifle.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> with the scope mounted to the barrel and not the receiver is should be more than adequate to hit a quarter at 25 yards which is all most people are really looking for in a 22lr a high end competition gun it is not but if you travel from an urban or sub urban area to where you hunt or shoot it is adequate and discrete.


From quick Google search I did, the scope mounts to the receiver and barrel is separate.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the holes are already in the barrel and it is 44 dollars . I find the stock Ruger weaver rail inadequate , it will not let you mount a quality optic with 3-3.7 inches of eye relief far enough forward if you are taller.

notice how in the picture of my rifle the optic is far forward on an extended rail that is an EGW rail with a set of weaver quad locks rings with one extended to be able to get that far forward.

the barrel mount rail allows the mounting forward enough but attaches to the barrel because there is some movement between the 2 parts of the takedown.

if you want to resolve the issue of barrel to receiver play with a scope mount. mount to the barrel like many shotgun slug barrels do.

if your only looking for a small red dot type sight there is also a smaller rail to mount to the barrel this is a very popular option on the Ruger PCC carbine that employs a similar type of take down and has no non take down model.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This is just my opinion.
There are some very serious motor head gun guys here.
You said you are not a gun guy. That's cool.
The Ruger 10/22 is a very well made classic rifle with an outstanding reputation. Keep it clean and it will last you a lifetime.
I put a simple Simmons 3x9 scope on mine with Talley rings. Very reasonable price, shoots great.
Keep it simple.
Lets face it, I have no idea how much shooting you do but your basic max on a .22 will be in the 50-75yd. range.
I shoot out to 100yds. At times but mostly 50.
My sons bull barrel Marlin lets him hit shovel heads at 450yds.
Interesting kid. Good shot.
Bottom line, don't spend a fortune, enjoy the gun, practice like crazy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

now you did it , now I have to go try 450 yards with the 22lr 

this should be interesting I figure if I start at 200 and start working back 25 yards at a time

I even have a few shovel heads that I was thinking about re-handling

as long as the wind is dead still and I aim 30 feet over the target 

the wind is never still where I can shoot distance. never


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Pretty much that's how he does it.
Place the crosshairs at the top of the tree line, pull the trigger and than in couple of seconds listen for the "ping".


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my scope has hash marks on the recital I get to 125 yards fairly well if we start playing beyond that I have to make other corrections 

this is the figures showing a 12 inch round target


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Pretty much that's how he does it.
> Place the crosshairs at the top of the tree line, pull the trigger and than in couple of seconds listen for the "ping".


well I had a shovel head I pulled out if the scrap pile and a length of rebar to stick it on the snow was deep enough I got tired if walking in it at 50 yards and just planted the shovel head there 

I was just sighting in an Iron sight 10/22 and helping a friend with a little proficiency.

50 yards is not far enough to shoot a shovel head from now that shovel head is headed back to the scrap pile with the middle of it missing.

getting her gun out and running some rounds was good for her , she said a real confidence booster shooting that shovel at 50yards and having instant feedback.

"her gun" the farms gun started to malfunction after being out in the cold and probably been years if not decades since it was cleaned also a 10/22.

ran a couple patches with some wd-40 specialist dry lube with PTFE Dry Lube PTFE Spray - Dirt & Dust Resistant Dry Lube | WD-40 as I had it in the tool box in my truck and it is like the Hornady one shot I like for cleaning 10/22s the chamber was starting to carbon up in the cold. we were shooting in a light snow and about 20 degrees not real cold but about where old oil and carbon is getting sticky after 45 minutes of being out

after cleaning it ran a few more magazines with no more issues


----------

